# im new to this.



## charles.granger (Apr 16, 2012)

hello. my name is Charles Granger. i am in the army 11C. i will be looking around on here for starter tools to get me going when i get back from afghan. if you have any used things that you don't use, and think they would be useful please let me know.


----------



## steamer (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Charles!

Welcome and thank you for your service!  Tell us a bit about yourself!

Glad your here!

Dave


----------



## Don1966 (Apr 16, 2012)

wEc1 welcome Charles and we all Salute You for your Services. 

Regards Don


----------



## b.lindsey (Apr 16, 2012)

Weldome Charles and let me add my thanks for your service as well. Enjoy your time here, be safe in Afgan. and by all means come home safe and sound.

Bill


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 16, 2012)

Charles :
This forum is about helping each other learn to build and build model engines. 
 there is a buy sell trade area where folk offer things for sale and people seek things to buy.
You are more than welcome to browse that section . This section is meant for active members to post in 



> if you have any used things that you don't use, and think they would be useful please let me know.


It is a bit tacky to show up on your first post begging for tools. I am not saying that was your intent but it could be taken that way. 
My suggestion to get started of what tools are needed in this hobby is download and read the Army machine tool manual 9-524 and the Navy repairman's manual both available for free downloads. 
So pull up a seat read and ask questions . when the time comes people here can help you find places to buy what you need for this great hobby. 
And yes thank you for your service. I spent over 24 years as a weekend warrior. I started out in communications and was good friends with many of the mortar platoon. Stay safe man . 
Tin


----------



## charles.granger (Dec 30, 2016)

Tin Falcon said:


> Charles :
> This forum is about helping each other learn to build and build model engines.
> there is a buy sell trade area where folk offer things for sale and people seek things to buy.
> You are more than welcome to browse that section . This section is meant for active members to post in
> ...


Ha Ha I wasn't looking for handouts. It was more of a what do you have laying around that you don't use anymore. I must have forgotten to add " that you want to sell". Illl look into the for sale thread. My apologies.


----------



## Nick Hulme (Jan 4, 2017)

Whenever anyone mentions starting out it always reminds me of the opening to the 70s Black & Decker advert - 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta9RNJNt__k[/ame]

You've certainly chosen something which might keep you busy for quite some time ;-) 

 - Nick


----------



## tornitore45 (Jan 6, 2017)

I would not part with any of my "precious" tools except for a handful that were purchasing mistakes.  Mistakes in the sense that what I thought a necessity, turned out that I would learn later to do in a different (better) way, or tool so poorly made (in China of course) that were not functional even after much fiddling in an attempt to improve them.

The moral of the story is:  do not be in a hurry to tool up fancy.
Concentrate on basic, lean toward quality and let the need of the project lead your tool purchase.
I was driven by the idea that I wanted to have a tool/fixture before the need arise, in retrospect that was a poor philosophy, any tool is no more that 3 day away, stop the project, wait, relax and make some useful tool/gadget, organize your space which is always inadequate while you wait for the part to arrive.


----------



## charles.granger (Jan 7, 2017)

Nick Hulme said:


> Whenever anyone mentions starting out it always reminds me of the opening to the 70s Black & Decker advert -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ta9RNJNt__k
> 
> ...


That was a great classic.


----------



## charles.granger (Jan 7, 2017)

tornitore45 said:


> I would not part with any of my "precious" tools except for a handful that were purchasing mistakes.  Mistakes in the sense that what I thought a necessity, turned out that I would learn later to do in a different (better) way, or tool so poorly made (in China of course) that were not functional even after much fiddling in an attempt to improve them.
> 
> The moral of the story is:  do not be in a hurry to tool up fancy.
> Concentrate on basic, lean toward quality and let the need of the project lead your tool purchase.
> I was driven by the idea that I wanted to have a tool/fixture before the need arise, in retrospect that was a poor philosophy, any tool is no more that 3 day away, stop the project, wait, relax and make some useful tool/gadget, organize your space which is always inadequate while you wait for the part to arrive.


That's great words of wisdom. Ill look around the parts area on here. I'm starting small with my lathe. I'm thinking i should be fine for a while.


----------

